# Sharpen Wusthof at 15 degree angle?



## kerry chipman

I have 3 Wusthof grand prix ii knives. I am getting a Chef'sChoice AngleSelect Knife Sharpener that lets you sharpen at 15 or 20 degree angles. I'm also getting a Shun DM0706 Classic 8-Inch Chef's Knife which i know I can use in the 15 degree slot. But what about trying to convert the Wusthofs to 15 degrees? If the metal is good which i believe it is, then it should work? Or will it mess them up somehow?

Thanks, Kerry


----------



## boar_d_laze

IMO 15* is OK for Wusthof.  I believe their new, factory standard edge is 18*, so it's not even that much of a difference.  Be aware though that the knives will need frequent and regular steeling.  And, since you're already getting a 1520 if you don't like 15*, you can always go back to 20*.

Are you really, really sure about that Shun Classic?

BDL


----------



## kerry chipman

Regarding the Shun, it was a bullet on the page: 

Blades boast a 16-degree angle, making these the sharpest knives out of the box. This is sharper than traditional European blades, which are usually sharpened to 20-22 degrees.
Any rough idea how many runs through the sharpener it might take?


----------



## squeezil

Kerry,

What I think BDL means is are you dead set on getting the Shun? There are a lot of other choices for the money if you're open to them.

Best,
Squeezil


----------



## boar_d_laze

Sorry if I was confusing.  Squeezil understood though.  You can do as well or better for far less money than Shun Class, and much better for the same money.  Most 8" Shuns (including the Classics) chef's are all rocker and belly, have zero flat, and accordingly are particular stinkers unless you have some reason for liking such an awkward blade shape. 

Unless you're a skilled cutter who's already tried all sorts of knives, my suggestion is to at least give a ~10" French profiled chef's knives a try.  That includes nearly all 240mm and 270mm Japanese made chef's knives aka gyuto.  Which one?  Since you're sharpening with a CC, keep the budget reasonable with something like a Richmond Artifex, Fujiwara FKM or Tojiro DP. 

Learning to handle the extra length will only take you a couple of weeks.  Assuming your board is adequate, it's only a matter of using a proper pinch grip and learning to keep a straight wrist.   If you're like most people, you'll find the extra length is a lot more productive, and the flatter, French shape a lot more agile.

BDL


----------



## snappy hat

I just got off the phone with Wusthof's 800 number and they said the Grand Prix II are 14 degrees ?


----------



## kerry chipman

I have 1 Grand Prix ii (had 3 but just gave 2 to my gf) and it's a large standard (Fench?) chefs knife. It does seem to me that the Shun is sharper, but judging sharpness isn't really an exact science.

I did also sharpen my cheap Chicago Cutlery knives to 15 degress. I think i have a few that are old 440 steel and a few new ones with cheap 420 steel. I know they wont hold the sharp edge. In fact no matter what I do it seems I cant make them feel as sharp as the good knives. I bought a sharpener that was supposed to let me go down to 11 degress but the silly thing hits it's own bracket except on the smallest blades.

So, my conclusion is you just cant make a really cheap knive good even right after sharpening, but a good knife can be very good; and there's more too a knife feeling sharp than the sharpening angle or honing. I may work more on trying to get my Grand Prix ii to feel as sharp as the Shun but at this point I may just live with what i've got.

BTW i also got my gf a Shun Primer and I really like it, more than the classic. Although I'm not really sure why. My gf is like oh, you got me a knife? Why? I hope she'll use her bad knives then swap to the good knife and then appreciate it more. I had given her a custom made tool steel from Wildfire cutlery, but she got it discolored on the first use so i realized non-stainless just isn't going to be for her. Now I'm hoping she doesn't use the Shun for a prying tool. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## wlipscomb1019

I have a wustof ikon classic and a myiabi morimoto and sharpen them with an almost flag angle...not sure exactly the angle because I sharpen by hand, but I have found that the hold an edge like that very well. A h it on the polish stone before my shift then maybe a couple times on the steele by the end of the day. Don't kbnow if this helps at all but its my 2 cents.


----------



## franzb69

i bought a 3 pc. set of the grand prix 2 (8inch chef, 6 inch carving, 3.5 inch paring) like 6 months ago and i noticed that these were harder than the average wusthofs and had a higher angle sharpening on it. so i guess the newer wusties are really 58RC and at 15degrees per side.

i sold them off though, soon as i converted to japanese blades. lol. still got my knives from culinary school though, don't think i'll ever sell those.


----------

